# Antec P280



## Darksaber (Nov 16, 2011)

Antec aims to deliver a functional, good looking chassis at an interesting price point with the P280. As part of the Performance One line-up, you can expect the ability to fill the chassis with high-end components like an XL-ATX motherboard and long graphics cards. But will the chassis break a sweat doing so or keep on performing?

*Show full review*


----------



## xkche (Nov 17, 2011)

Tnks!, is a very nice case!

What happened to the PSU?, overheated??


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 17, 2011)

xkche said:


> Tnks!, is a very nice case!
> 
> What happened to the PSU?, overheated??



Looks like he didn't want the vendor name shown.

Awesome review! I really like cases like this that are stylish and don't have all those crazy LED's like my current case:shadedshu

Also Darksaber on future reviews can you put the English dimensions also, I always have to get the good old calculator out and convert it from mm. to inches.
20.7" x 9.1" x 22.1" (526mm x 231mm x 562mm)


----------



## Frizz (Nov 17, 2011)

Nothing like a good clean quiet case design, good to know Antec are still keeping their game big. Although the side panel on the left of the case sorta looks like it would squash the cables on the back which is a bit tough to work with on a high-end system.


----------



## Antec_Jessie (Nov 18, 2011)

random said:


> Nothing like a good clean quiet case design, good to know Antec are still keeping their game big. Although the side panel on the left of the case sorta looks like it would squash the cables on the back which is a bit tough to work with on a high-end system.



Behind the motherboard, you mean? There's a full 3cm of space back there. This should be enough for even the most aggressive configurations.


----------



## jalex3 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been waiting for this case since they first showed it. I hope they offer one with a black front panel at some stage. 

Nice and sleek, loads of internal space, quiet and not a bad price either.


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 18, 2011)

wow, too bad I just got the corsair 400R otherwise I would pick this up.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 18, 2011)

Antec_Jessie said:


> Behind the motherboard, you mean? There's a full 3cm of space back there. This should be enough for even the most aggressive configurations.



Ahh you are right, I missed this piece of info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jolly good then.


----------



## Jack Doph (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll be getting this case for sure.
My only gripe is that the door still swings the wrong way around (right to left, instead of the other way around).

Also, as this is a window-less case, who really cares what colour the internals are?

Nice review though, for sure


----------



## theeldest (Nov 18, 2011)

Damn. Too bad I just got the P183.


----------



## Jack Doph (Nov 18, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Damn. Too bad I just got the P183.



That's still an awesome case mate 
Until about a year or so ago, I was still chugging along with a P182SE, which, IMO, is still one of the best ever looking cases ever made.

If nothing else, you can rest assured with Antec's build quality ^^


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 18, 2011)

xkche said:


> Tnks!, is a very nice case!
> 
> What happened to the PSU?, overheated??



Actually the PSU is under NDA until the 25th of November  Thus the pixelation ^^.

I generally try to use the same hardware over longer periods of time and it was time to move away from the scratched up, PSU I used before. After putting it into roughly 100 cases some of the connectors were broken, so - to make things easier - a new PSU had to be used. 

Next update will be a long graphic card.


----------



## Imhoteps (Nov 18, 2011)

It looks like my fridge


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2011)

This has to be one of the best cases I've seen at this price-point in a while.  If I can convince the gf to let me build a new PC, then I will definitely get this case.


Imhoteps said:


> It looks like my fridge


Then I want this case _and_ your fridge!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 21, 2011)

I just purchased this case, but it's on back-order since nobody seemed to have it in stock.  Whenever I get it, I'll try to remember to post back in this thread about my experience with it.  Hopefully I have it before xmas.

Woot, a member just sold me one so I don't have to wait on the back-order.  I'll let you all know what I think later in the week


----------



## xkche (Nov 21, 2011)

Darksaber said:


> Actually the PSU is under NDA until the 25th of November  Thus the pixelation ^^.
> 
> I generally try to use the same hardware over longer periods of time and it was time to move away from the scratched up, PSU I used before. After putting it into roughly 100 cases some of the connectors were broken, so - to make things easier - a new PSU had to be used.
> 
> Next update will be a long graphic card.




Jajaja... thanks!, this is the answers that i wanted. 

How than bad is the old PSU?, i need new one   jajaja...

Always is nice try a new hardware in the PC's.

Pura Vida!!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got the case today.  I haven't put anything in it yet since I don't have all my components yet.

I will say though that Darksaber is definitely right about there being enough room for 140mm fans at the top, so it would have been nice if they had made the holes big enough.  Not an issue for me though since I don't have any 140mm fans.

Also, for anybody wondering, there is plenty of room for a 360mm rad at the top if you cut the extra hole for it.  You could even fit a 420mm rad if you move the power/reset button.


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I like the understated, clean lines, cooling options, and overall design without breaking the bank. Over time I think my tastes and knowledge have *upgraded*, this case is now on my short list ... very nice!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Thanks for the review. I like the understated, clean lines, cooling options, and overall design without breaking the bank. Over time I think my tastes and knowledge have *upgraded*, this case is now on my short list ... very nice!


Dude, definitely get it.


----------



## mik (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm considering push-pull fan configuration for the hard drives, so with internal intake fans installed, what is the video card length support then?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2011)

same as it was minus the 25 or 32mm of depth from the fans you install  Antec says it starts at 330mm (max.).


----------



## theJesus (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I've got push-pull fans there and it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## tedy (Dec 6, 2011)

which one to choose?

P183 V3
P280
Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0
NZXT H2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmm This case looks very good! This is a case I would have considered when I went mATX


----------



## tedy (Dec 6, 2011)

If only TP made review of DEFINE XL USB 3.0?


----------



## Crimby (Dec 7, 2011)

I have my PC Case hanged under my desk. This case really fits to my wishes, however the fans are on the top. there is approximately a space of 3-5 cm to my desk. Would this be advicable for this case?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2011)

Crimby said:


> I have my PC Case hanged under my desk. This case really fits to my wishes, however the fans are on the top. there is approximately a space of 3-5 cm to my desk. Would this be advicable for this case?


There's still the rear exhaust fan as well.  How much airflow you need depends on how hot your components are.  If you're going to be overclocking and running high-end parts, I'd recommend having good clearance.  5cm should be good imo, but idk about 3cm.

Also, I'm not sure if the published measurements include the feet.  If you have to, you can take the feet off though.

Anyways, those are just my thoughts; I wouldn't consider myself an expert on the matter.


----------



## Crimby (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.

3-5 cm is just a thinking. Its a configurable hanging solution, but i just dont want to have the case on the ground..


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2011)

I would take some measurements to be sure.  This case is pretty tall for a "mid-tower" I think.  It's just as big as my old "full tower".


----------



## lastcalaveras (Dec 9, 2011)

Just built it with a corsair h100 in the top, had problems fitting with a push-pull config. the bottom fans touches the high PWM heatsink on the motherboard. Otherwise brilliant case and the room behind the motherboard is ridiculous.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2011)

lastcalaveras said:


> Just built it with a corsair h100 in the top, had problems fitting with a push-pull config. the bottom fans touches the high PWM heatsink on the motherboard. Otherwise brilliant case and the room behind the motherboard is ridiculous.


Yeah, same here.  There is pretty much no way you can fit a rad up top with push-pull fans because of proximity to motherboard, unless you put the top fans on the outside of the case, which would look pretty stupid.

Honestly though, the H100 does well enough already that push-pull isn't even necessary.  I saw a review where they only noticed a few degrees difference.  Heck, I barely notice any difference in temps between having the fans turned all the way up or having them turned all the way down with my fan controller.  And for anybody who hasn't heard the H100 fans, trust me, you want them on low


----------



## RossAS (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Darksaber, how would you compare this to the Anidees AI6 you reviewed a little while back? I'd like to know how the new brand measures up since this is a pretty similar case in terms of price and functional design.

Thanks for the reviews 

Ross


----------



## D3aDl0cK (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thanks for the Review!*

As i was looking for a new case in order to replace my old Avance B031,
this Review helped me a lot, as i was also considering a BitFenix Raiden or Corsair Carbide 500R.

But now i got mine for a cheapy 70 bucks and i just can confirm that this case is great!
So happy about it, but first shocked how small my Avance looks in comparison :-D

May the P280 do it for the next 10 years


----------



## tedy (Dec 19, 2011)

any 5,25'' to 3,5'' external bay converter?


----------

